# Annoucing... CHAMPION Bellarata's Glee By Design!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, we showed in Vallejo, Ca this weekend and Marina finished Emma!! She only needed three single points to win but wound up winning her third major (which was 3 points :chili: ) So now she is Ch. Bellarata's Glee By Design!

This is especially exciting because Marina (my 11 year old daughter) has been showing Emma exclusively from the puppy/bred-by-exhibitor class and has finished her start to finish (including all the training, etc) Emma just turned 1 years old a few days ago, so all in all, she finished fairly quickly, (6 mos almost to the day, so most of the wins were as a puppy.) 

So here are some pics! A friend of mine had her hubby taking pictures this weekend so I'm lucky to have some amazing photos of this weekend.

This one, I took with my cell phone though, while Marina was having her finishing photo taken.








(some of you may recognize the judge, Norman Patton, who judged the National speciality in Vancouver, Wa)

(the following photos were taken by Derek and Teresa)








Marina getting her Winner Bitch ribbon


















Emma gets VERY excited in the ring, and today was no different



























and here is another cell phone pic of Marina and Emma at the hotel before the show today


So for now, Marina will show Emma for grand champion points and they will be getting ready for Eukanuba!

Here are some 'highlights' of the life of Emma 









2 weeks old 









8 weeks old









12 weeks









Truffles and Emma at ...4 mos I think (Truffles Left, Emma Right)









Nationals at 6 mos old









Second major and BOB at 11 mos



Thank you all for looking and sharing in this journey with us!!! :aktion033:

Here are her mom and dad









Ch. Delcost Marc by Design (Dad)
and








Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile (Mom)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marina and Emma! What a winning pair. So proud of all of you!! Truffles sends kissed to her sister!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

*OMG They are so GORGEOUS ! Congraulations !!! I love the pictures.......they are pure angelic beauties:wub:*


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Time to change your signature again! I'm so happy for Emma and Marina. Big congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer: OMG STACY - MARINA - FABULOUS NEWS. :cheer::cheer: How exciting and how fast. You must be so proud of both of them. Emma's always been a Champion in our eyes of course. :wub::wub: I'm so thrilled for you. Love the pictures though I must say I think my favorite is the last one of Marina and Emma at the hotel. They both look so happy together and obviously knew they were going to win Real confidence. Marina's just remarkable and I can't wait until she's at Westminster. We'll be in the cheering section for sure.:chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hooray and congratulations to all of you. Today is about way more than a dog's accomplishments. Stacy, today is a day to celebrate YOUR accomplishments -- as a breeder and, so much more importantly, as a mother.

I am so thrilled for all of you!! :aktion033:

And I can't stop my heart from thumping ... that side profile of Emma moving gives me goosebumps ... she looks just like her grandpa Marc, the dog who sets the standard for what I will strive to produce.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so excited for Marina and Emma!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Marina and Emma!!! The pictures are wonderful, you can tell both girls enjoy what their doing. I really love that you showed the picture of Emma past and present. Her picture at 6 months is my favortie, she looks like an angel.:wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Way to go Stacy and Marina! I know you are just so proud of both of them. It's just great that you and Marina are enjoying this together.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting. Way to go Marina!! I'm happy I was able to stop by on Saturday and sorry I missed the win on Sunday. Marina is so lucky to have such a supportive family. I can see that there is a lot of hard work for both of you. And I have to say Emma looks so happy in the ring.

:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to 2 beautiful girls. Quite an accomplishment!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! She is GORGEOUS! Congrats to her!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:cheer:Congratulations to Marina, Emma and Stacy (Team Bellarata!) Go Team.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations Marina and Emma!!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Emma and Marina!!!!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow!! That's quite an accomplishment for someone her age. :thumbsup: You must be so proud and I'm sure Marina is beside herself. 
Please tell her I said Congratulations!! I can't wait to see what she does next. :wub: She's really been doing an amazing job. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's amazing!! arty: Big congrats to you, Marina, and Emma!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't imagine how proud you must be Stacy. First of Marina and how fantastically she has trained and shown Emma. Then of Emma who has done so well so quickly. Lastly of yourself for doing so well in your breeding program. What a great day for all of you. Congratulations!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Marina and Emma! What a winning pair. So proud of all of you!! Truffles sends kissed to her sister!!


Emma sends kisses back! 



poochie2 said:


> *OMG They are so GORGEOUS ! Congraulations !!! I love the pictures.......they are pure angelic beauties:wub:*


Thank you so much 



beckinwolf said:


> Time to change your signature again! I'm so happy for Emma and Marina. Big congrats!


OH that's right, it is time to change my sig pic!! :chili:



Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: OMG STACY - MARINA - FABULOUS NEWS. :cheer::cheer: How exciting and how fast. You must be so proud of both of them. Emma's always been a Champion in our eyes of course. :wub::wub: I'm so thrilled for you. Love the pictures though I must say I think my favorite is the last one of Marina and Emma at the hotel. They both look so happy together and obviously knew they were going to win Real confidence. Marina's just remarkable and I can't wait until she's at Westminster. We'll be in the cheering section for sure.:chili:


Oh I'm definitely looking forward to Westminster... Already booked our hotel and our flights! We are sooo there, LOL!



MaryH said:


> Hooray and congratulations to all of you. Today is about way more than a dog's accomplishments. Stacy, today is a day to celebrate YOUR accomplishments -- as a breeder and, so much more importantly, as a mother.
> 
> I am so thrilled for all of you!! :aktion033:
> 
> And I can't stop my heart from thumping ... that side profile of Emma moving gives me goosebumps ... she looks just like her grandpa Marc, the dog who sets the standard for what I will strive to produce.


Oh mary, what an awesome thing to say! I know exactly what pic you are talking about and it is my ALL TIME FAVORITE picture, I could stare at it for hours. Emma isn't quite there but it's nice that she is close!!! 

I'm so proud of Marina! She loves this and can't wait to start showing in Emma in BOB!



mysugarbears said:


> I'm so excited for Marina and Emma!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


thank you!!



mary-anderson said:


> Congratulations Marina and Emma!!! The pictures are wonderful, you can tell both girls enjoy what their doing. I really love that you showed the picture of Emma past and present. Her picture at 6 months is my favortie, she looks like an angel.:wub:


She looked so sweet and innocent in that pic, didn't she? She is pretty darn sweet, I have to admit!!! Thank you for the nice comments!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*CONGRATS TO ALL YOU GIRLS!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I'LL BE WATCHING FOR YOU AT WESTMINISTER!!!!*


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think your daughter is amazing. She's very accomplished for her age, how proud you must be! Congrats to you, Marina, and Emma. Emma is extraordinary in every sense of the word.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Well done to all 3 of you!!!
Emma is still so young - if she were in Ireland she wouldn't even be old enough to be a ch yet! 
What a great achievement to finish her so quick!!

Now send her my way!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:yahoo::clap::walklikeanegyptian::Happy_Dance::wavetowel2::celebrate - firewor:good post - perfect:happy dance::happy: Stacy & Marina WOW Congratulations!!.... Wish we all could have been there to enjoy it with you..... Thanks so much for sharing it with all of us. :Waiting: We will be all ready for more if she is showing her in BOB?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I'm very excited for all of you - you must be so incredibly proud of both of them!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Stacy, I'm so happy for all of you. You must be so proud of Marina. 
She is a very poised and accomplished young lady. Your Emma is gorgeous! I can see why she is a CHAMPION! Well-done!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Beautiful pics, by the way.:wub: If you guys go to Eukanuba, can't we watch you on tv??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: What a fantastic weekend you had!!! What an accomplishment!!:aktion033:

Congratulations to You, Marina and Emma!!!!!!!!

So....who's next? Come on Stac.....how old are those pups of yours now???:innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very impressive...I love the photos (especially the puppy pics). Congratulations!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:cheer::cheer:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A VICTORY!!!!!!!

I am so beyond excited for Marina and Emma. Gosh Stacy you must be beyond proud of them!!!!!!!! 

Marina looks beautiful in the ring and Emma's smile is radiant!!!! You can tell she loves the spotlight. :wub:

Thank you for sharing Emma's baby pics. Her father is one stunning malt. WOW he took my breath away! 

Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!:aktion033::dothewave:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS MARINA AND EMMA!!!! What a great accomplishment! Emma looks soooo happy walking down the ring - it's as if she knew she made it!! OMG, it would be awesome to see her in Eukanuba


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!! What an amazing accomplishment - Hunter and I are so proud of ALL of you!!!!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations to the 3 of you!!! :dothewave: How exciting!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Beautiful pictures! Congratulations to Marina and Emma and you too!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I had to come back again to say this is one of the greatest pictures I've ever seen. Marina is so "in charge" and Emma is one happy girl! I just love that smile on Emma's face with her hair flying as she's prancing along. Super happy dog!! Love her. Congratulations one more time ladies!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations to all of you! Emma and Marina are a beautiful pair, or should I say partnership! :wub: What a source of pride for you! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Stacy, Marina and Emma. What a great accomplishment for everyone.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

coco said:


> Way to go Stacy and Marina! I know you are just so proud of both of them. It's just great that you and Marina are enjoying this together.


Thank you so much! We have a lot of fun on our dog show weekends 



cyndrae said:


> How exciting. Way to go Marina!! I'm happy I was able to stop by on Saturday and sorry I missed the win on Sunday. Marina is so lucky to have such a supportive family. I can see that there is a lot of hard work for both of you. And I have to say Emma looks so happy in the ring.
> 
> :chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


Yes, Emma walked a LOT better yesterday! Kept all 4 feet on the ground for the majority of the time! Emma definitely has fun in the ring though - a far cry from her 'first' show when she pancaked in the ring and refused to move. 

it was sooo good seeing you and Lily yesterday!!!!! 



KAG said:


> Congratulations to 2 beautiful girls. Quite an accomplishment!!
> xoxoxoxoox


Thank you!!! 



Cheri said:


> WOW! She is GORGEOUS! Congrats to her!!


Thank you so much!!



CloudClan said:


> :cheer:Congratulations to Marina, Emma and Stacy (Team Bellarata!) Go Team.


:thumbsup: Can't wait for you to have your new champion!!



jenniferhope423 said:


> Congratulations Marina and Emma!!!


Thank you so much!



donnanj said:


> Love it!


:aktion033:



Ladysmom said:


> Congratulations to Emma and Marina!!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaxnMinnie said:


> congrats


Thank you!!



njdrake said:


> Wow!! That's quite an accomplishment for someone her age. :thumbsup: You must be so proud and I'm sure Marina is beside herself.
> Please tell her I said Congratulations!! I can't wait to see what she does next. :wub: She's really been doing an amazing job. :aktion033::aktion033:


You know, really - it is a very big accomplishment! First, it's hard for ANYONE new to finish a maltese quickly (and in California, there are are some gorgeous malts that are competition) and since Marina doesn't look 11, she doesn't have that 'cute little kid in the show ring' factor that other kids do (that gets them wins) 

But Emma is a very nice girl and we're lucky to have her! So it was definitely a team effort!



Miss_Annie said:


> That's amazing!! arty: Big congrats to you, Marina, and Emma!!


Thank you!!



Dixie's Mama said:


> I can't imagine how proud you must be Stacy. First of Marina and how fantastically she has trained and shown Emma. Then of Emma who has done so well so quickly. Lastly of yourself for doing so well in your breeding program. What a great day for all of you. Congratulations!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oh thank you! I have had some amazing help with my breeding program - i am very fortunate. Emma has come a long way since her first show where she pancaked and didn't want to walk!!



Starsmom said:


> *CONGRATS TO ALL YOU GIRLS!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I'LL BE WATCHING FOR YOU AT WESTMINISTER!!!!*


Thank you!! Not sure if Emma will be there, but ya never know!



suzimalteselover said:


> I think your daughter is amazing. She's very accomplished for her age, how proud you must be! Congrats to you, Marina, and Emma. Emma is extraordinary in every sense of the word.


Thank you sooo much!!



amby said:


> Well done to all 3 of you!!!
> Emma is still so young - if she were in Ireland she wouldn't even be old enough to be a ch yet!
> What a great achievement to finish her so quick!!
> 
> Now send her my way!


hahaha, too funny about her not being old enough in Ireland to be finished! Now, do you want me to send you Emma or Marina? :w00t:



Silkmalteselover said:


> Stacy & Marina WOW Congratulations!!.... Wish we all could have been there to enjoy it with you..... Thanks so much for sharing it with all of us. :Waiting: We will be all ready for more if she is showing her in BOB?


Well, not sure how successful she'll be in BOB (some amazing specials in california) but Emma needs the ring experience before Eukanuba and Marina has nothing else to show right now so she is going to play with Emma a bit. 
Luckily, Emma has a nice coat so it's not going to be too hard to keep her in coat!



maggieh said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm very excited for all of you - you must be so incredibly proud of both of them!


Thank you so much!!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Congratulations to everyone!


Thank you!



aprilb said:


> Stacy, I'm so happy for all of you. You must be so proud of Marina.
> She is a very poised and accomplished young lady. Your Emma is gorgeous! I can see why she is a CHAMPION! Well-done!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Beautiful pics, by the way.:wub: If you guys go to Eukanuba, can't we watch you on tv??


Only the groups are on TV, so only the BOB winner is shown. But I'll be sure to take video!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> hahaha, too funny about her not being old enough in Ireland to be finished! Now, do you want me to send you Emma or Marina? :w00t:


Well, Emma but I could use Marina for handling tips! lol!

Milo will be stepping into the junior showmanship ring in November - my brother is handling him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer: *STACY, MARINA, EMMA:aktion033::hugging::cheer::cheer: CONGRATS:cheer::cheer::cheer:*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Both Emma and Marina are just stunning!!! :wub::thumbsup:

I'm so proud of Marina - this is the first champion that she's finished. How exciting. And Emma finished very, very fast. Kudos and Congratulations.:chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! What an accomplishment!!! Congrats to Marina!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :aktion033: What a fantastic weekend you had!!! What an accomplishment!!:aktion033:
> 
> Congratulations to You, Marina and Emma!!!!!!!!
> 
> So....who's next? Come on Stac.....how old are those pups of yours now???:innocent:


hahahaha! The pups are only 4 weeks old - I think we have a bit inbetween! Next Marina will show Emma in Best of breed competition for experience and will be showing her at Eukanuba. Will probably take a month off though and try to grow some more coat. Emma hasn't even had her first heat cycle yet! :thumbsup:



Maglily said:


> Very impressive...I love the photos (especially the puppy pics). Congratulations!


Thank you!!



mom2bijou said:


> :cheer::cheer:
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A VICTORY!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so beyond excited for Marina and Emma. Gosh Stacy you must be beyond proud of them!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yes, I love Emma's dad! Watching him move is just as breathtaking. Emma makes me laugh watching her in the ring - she is sooo happy and animated!



Johita said:


> OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS MARINA AND EMMA!!!! What a great accomplishment! Emma looks soooo happy walking down the ring - it's as if she knew she made it!! OMG, it would be awesome to see her in Eukanuba


Thank you! Yes, Emma is a very happy girl! She definitely likes to show and is sooo easy to deal with ringside. She's a good girl! Very sweet and happy. :wub:



Hunter's Mom said:


> YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!! What an amazing accomplishment - Hunter and I are so proud of ALL of you!!!!!


thank you!!!


Gia said:


> Congratulations to the 3 of you!!! :dothewave: How exciting!!


I was pretty excited to see them finish! :chili:



Delilahs Mommy said:


> AWESOME!!! Beautiful pictures! Congratulations to Marina and Emma and you too!!


Thank you so much! Can't wait to see you guys in the ring!




Dixie's Mama said:


> I had to come back again to say this is one of the greatest pictures I've ever seen. Marina is so "in charge" and Emma is one happy girl! I just love that smile on Emma's face with her hair flying as she's prancing along. Super happy dog!! Love her. Congratulations one more time ladies!!:aktion033::aktion033:


You know what? I think that is one of my fave pics too!! Emma is not easy to show inside, she is WAY too happy and likes to hop around. But the smile on her face is hilarious!



mss said:


> Congratulations to all of you! Emma and Marina are a beautiful pair, or should I say partnership! :wub: What a source of pride for you! :wub:


Oh thank you soo much! I like not having to show, LOL!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy, I can't say enough how happy I am for you and Marina. You have both accomplished so much in such a short time. Love you both:cheer::celebrate - firewor


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

congratulations! this is HUGE and SO EXCITING! thanks for adding the puppy pix, its great to see how shes grown!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:_ A Super Congratulations to Stacy, Marina, and Emma!!!:cheer:_

Stacy, you can be so proud of your beautiful daughter, Marina. I can't believe that Marina is only eleven years old ... and, yet she is so mature for her age. Marina is an awesome young lady! Stacy, I'm sure Marina thinks you are an awesome Mom ... because I know all of us think you are, too!

The pictures are beautiful! I love the puppy pictures ... and, I favor the same picture of Marina and Emma that you and Dixie like!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to little Emma and way to go, Marina!!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations Marina, Stacey and Emma!!! Outstanding!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wow wow wow wow, i am just so happy for you and marina and emma! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! beautiful pictures and a great retrospective of that gorgeous little girl!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How awesome! Congrats to Marina and Emma! :chili:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::smilie_daumenpos::cheer::celebrate - firewor:you rock: Marina and Emma!!!! Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Marina, Emma and you Stacy!

Emma is beautiful! 

I loved seeing all her puppy photos - and then seeing what a gorgeous dog she has turned into!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: That's awesome.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Congratulations Stacy, Marina and Emma. What a great accomplishment for everyone.


Thank you Edie!! It's been fun, that is for sure!



amby said:


> Well, Emma but I could use Marina for handling tips! lol!
> 
> Milo will be stepping into the junior showmanship ring in November - my brother is handling him.


 I can't wait to see how your bro does with Milo!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> :cheer::cheer: *STACY, MARINA, EMMA: :*


LOL! Thank you!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Both Emma and Marina are just stunning!!! :wub::thumbsup:
> 
> I'm so proud of Marina - this is the first champion that she's finished. How exciting. And Emma finished very, very fast. Kudos and Congratulations.:chili::chili:


Yes, first champion for Marina and yes, she finished pretty quickly! Emma just turned a year a few days ago - Lois didn't even get her FIRST point until 13 mos! Emma got most of her points as a puppy. I hope they are all this easy to finish, LOL!



k/c mom said:


> WOW!!! What an accomplishment!!! Congrats to Marina!


Thank you!! 



lynda said:


> Stacy, I can't say enough how happy I am for you and Marina. You have both accomplished so much in such a short time. Love you both:cheer::celebrate - firewor


I'm having so much fun with this! And just wait until the next 'crop' is ready for the ring...

This is the puppy we call Mini Chachi








See a resemblance?



cleex1004 said:


> congratulations! this is HUGE and SO EXCITING! thanks for adding the puppy pix, its great to see how shes grown!


You know, she didn't start out as the prettiest of pups but boy, she sure blossomed! And she is sooo sweet to boot!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:_ A Super Congratulations to Stacy, Marina, and Emma!!!:cheer:_
> 
> Stacy, you can be so proud of your beautiful daughter, Marina. I can't believe that Marina is only eleven years old ... and, yet she is so mature for her age. Marina is an awesome young lady! Stacy, I'm sure Marina thinks you are an awesome Mom ... because I know all of us think you are, too!
> 
> The pictures are beautiful! I love the puppy pictures ... and, I favor the same picture of Marina and Emma that you and Dixie like!


Thank you soo much!! I am so happy that Marina loves doing this - and she's really gotten good at handling this past year. She esp loves meeting all of her 'maltese friends'


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Congrats to little Emma and way to go, Marina!!!


Oh thank you Brit!! 



chiarasdad said:


> Congratulations Marina, Stacey and Emma!!! Outstanding!!!


Thank you Lawrence! Can't wait to meet you in New York!



tamizami said:


> wow wow wow wow, i am just so happy for you and marina and emma! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! beautiful pictures and a great retrospective of that gorgeous little girl!


Oh thank you Tami!!! *hugs you* Hope to see you soon! we are entered in Cerritos and Van Nuys but I don't think we are going to go now. But definitely Eukanuba!



lovesophie said:


> How awesome! Congrats to Marina and Emma! :chili:


Thank you!!


Maisie and Me said:


> :chili::smilie_daumenpos::cheer::celebrate - firewor:you rock: Marina and Emma!!!! Congratulations to all of you.


Oh thank you so much!



Luna'sMom said:


> Congratulations to Marina, Emma and you Stacy!
> 
> Emma is beautiful!
> 
> I loved seeing all her puppy photos - and then seeing what a gorgeous dog she has turned into!


Thank you! That was fun for me too, to go back and see how she has maturedl 



momtoboo said:


> Congrats :aktion033: That's awesome.


Thank you!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What wonderful news!
How exciting for you both!
I like how you added Emma's pics as a pup, too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a riot your new siggie is. I wouldn't get in Emma's way. :w00t:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Stac, your new siggy is a GREAT pic!!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What an accomplishment for Bellarata. Congratulations to two Ladies who have come so far in such a short period of time. Stacy and Marina along with their wonderful dogs are setting the dog show world on fire. May you have many more great accomplishments in the coming years.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> What a riot your new siggie is. I wouldn't get in Emma's way. :w00t:


Hahaha! I couldnt' figure out what you were refering too - I had to ask Carina! She pointed out the teefums showing! I didn't even notice - how sad is that? I just like the picture of her outline and how animated she was! Little did i know that animated actually equalled psycho looking dog!



Starsmom said:


> Hey Stac, your new siggy is a GREAT pic!!:wub:


Oh thank you  Figured it was time for an updated sig!



revakb2 said:


> What an accomplishment for Bellarata. Congratulations to two Ladies who have come so far in such a short period of time. Stacy and Marina along with their wonderful dogs are setting the dog show world on fire. May you have many more great accomplishments in the coming years.


oh thank you soo much Reva!! *hugs you*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so excited for you both, Stacy and Marina. All your dreams and hard work are paying off and your dreams coming true. :tender: :tender: What a little beauty she is. Now your program has more gorgeous babies that I am sure you are eager to show. All coming together.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow...what a sense of accomplishment you must feel ! In more ways than one.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Congrats!!!*

Stacy and Marina,

I am SO so SOOOO thrilled for you both!!!! Emma is beautiful and you should be so proud of her. 

Congratulations for all of your hard work... I know what that is


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Marina and Emma!!! You must be so proud of them!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Huge Congratulations!! I know how proud you and Marina are! Bellarata is looking so great! It's hard to believe Marnia is only 11. Does she realize how amazing that is!

I love the picture series of Emma. What a girl. Grandpa Marc is doing himself proud too. Shoni says "way to go cousin"! :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

so beautiful :wub: Congratulations :wub:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations. You must be very proud of your daughter and beautiful Emma.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! 

I love the fourth picture... it looks like Marina is thinking "easy there sweetie" and Emma's going all out "wheeeee! All eyes on me!"


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! I love your new siggy too - looks like she's saying "hey, over here!"


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Emma, Marina, and Stacy!!
love all the pics!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoa!! Congratulations!! That is just such great news!!


----------

